# How active is too active for a newly spayed dog?



## puppyswag (Jul 1, 2012)

My golden/poodle mutt got spayed on Wednesday the 27th. She has internal stitches and the incision was sealed with glue.

She looks to be fine, and of course supremely energetic. I'm living with my parents while she heals, because I live in a second floor walk up. My parents (mother in particular) are very bad about being consistent with my training. For example, both parents encourage jumping, barking (they don't ignore her when she's purely doing it for attention), and chase games.

However, the latest thing has me really worried. I've been keeping my dog pretty much attached to me to prevent her from running and jumping on the couch, which she tries to do every time she gets a chance. However, I occasionally have to leave the house.

My mom thinks I'm being overbearing and stupid. She plays tug of war "gently" with her. She takes off her leash so it's difficult to stop her before she jumps on the couch. She lets her run from room to room and does not really stop her from jumping. My mom says that she's a dog and needs to be active. It's gotten to the point where my mom is offended and furious that I'm implying that she'd make Vienna rip her stitches and is just being a real, well, no offense to female dogs.

Vienna is my first dog, and my mom has had a few in her life, not since she was a kid though. The vet said keep her quiet and restrict movement while she healed. She keeps the cone on for 10-14 days. What does that mean? Is there any wiggle room? Am I being overbearing and stupid?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Typically it's best to have no jumping an no running for at least a week after spay/neuter. The cone is optional IMO. If your dog is constantly licking/chewing at her wound then yes they need to wear it but many dogs don't even try and don't really need it. If she's young she will recover quickly but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you crate her when you leave? I'd hate for her to tear open her sutures. She definitely doesn't need to be jumping/running for at least a week. Maddie had the same kind of stiches, and was pretty good about leaving them alone, and didn't need a cone. It depends on the dog. If she bothers them, your dog needs a cone. Is there a friend you can leave your dog with when you can't be home? I'm worried that your mom will allow your dog to hurt herself.


----------

